# Global OB With Mod or Del with OV charge



## Kstrobel (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a patient that came in for the intitial OV and the second visit. Then did not come vack until to the office until the del. date. The baby had problems and was stillborn. One doctor here says to charge the global ante/del/postpartum code with a modifier 52. I think I should charge the 2 visits out and charge the del. with postpartum code. How would you code this.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2009)

How far along was the patient?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 23, 2009)

Kstrobel said:


> I have a patient that came in for the intitial OV and the second visit. Then did not come vack until to the office until the del. date. The baby had problems and was stillborn. One doctor here says to charge the global ante/del/postpartum code with a modifier 52. I think I should charge the 2 visits out and charge the del. with postpartum code. How would you code this.



I would code out the two visits separately and then the delivery w/postpartum 59410.


----------



## bigredcag (Mar 3, 2009)

you are correct assuming the pregnancy was over 20+ weeks.
the visit should be changed to regular E&M codes and bill the delivery only code or delivery w/pp care. It is inappropriate to use the modifier 52 since there are is more appropriate way to code this. 
good luck


----------



## gjacobs (Mar 6, 2009)

*Gwen*

you would code the visits with E/M and delivery with pp (59410)


----------



## codehawaii (Apr 21, 2009)

*baby*

hi how would you code the baby stillbirth?  i know the dx would be 779.9, cpt code?
thanks


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 21, 2009)

59410 if PP care is provided
656.41, (if after 22 weeks) & V27.1  
if delivery was before 37 weeks
656.41, 644.21, V27.1 
I do not use the 700.xx series of codes since those are for the infant not the mother. i leave those codes to the Peds doc.


----------



## codehawaii (Apr 21, 2009)

bigredcag said:


> 59410 if PP care is provided
> 656.41, (if after 22 weeks) & V27.1
> if delivery was before 37 weeks
> 656.41, 644.21, V27.1
> I do not use the 700.xx series of codes since those are for the infant not the mother. i leave those codes to the Peds doc.



Ahhhhh yesh!!! I'm coding for the baby peds md!  since baby was admit/discharge same day, would you use those codes?  99234-99236?


----------

